# Bildlaufleiste in Tabelle



## abanta (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Zelle in einer Tabelle mit Bildlaufleisten auszustaten?


----------



## digiTAL (19. Dezember 2005)

hey,

mit einem "div tag" lässt sich das realisieren.
siehe Beitrag schaust du hier, klickst du da

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2005)

Beispiel für eine scrollfähige Tabellenzelle:


```
td.scroll
{
height: 200px;
}

div.scrollContent
{
overflow: auto;
height: 200px;
}
```


```
<td class="scroll">
  <div class="scrollContent"> <!-- scrollfähiger Inhalt --> </div>
</td>
```


----------

